# This dude is crazy!!!!



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If I knew there was no way of getting bit or eaten I would so do this.But I don't think I'm that trusting of a croc to not one day bite my head off.But hey kudos to him for having big enough balls to do this.Or maybe for just being this crazy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That croc seemed pretty docile... haha But still instinct is there or the croc may have a bad day. "No larry I said no performing today!" CHOMP!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: Exactly!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Theres a reason they have survived as long as they have, this guy is just a moron if you ask me.

On a side note, i miss Crocodile Hunter, i grew up watching Steve Irwin.. I think instead of Oprah having her own tv network the Irwins should have their own!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Theres a reason they have survived as long as they have, this guy is just a moron if you ask me.
> 
> On a side note, i miss Crocodile Hunter, i grew up watching Steve Irwin.. I think instead of Oprah having her own tv network the Irwins should have their own!


I agree! I miss Steve to. He was a passionate nut! His daughter is following right in his footsteps. I used to love Suey his little pit bull. That was a great show.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Theres a reason they have survived as long as they have, this guy is just a moron if you ask me.
> 
> On a side note, i miss Crocodile Hunter, i grew up watching Steve Irwin.. I think instead of Oprah having her own tv network the Irwins should have their own!


I loved the croc hunter...I use to stay up Friday nights as a kid & watch the show from the park days. When he'd go mowing the croc pin area lol. I feel bad for his wife & daughter.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I agree! I miss Steve to. He was a passionate nut! His daughter is following right in his footsteps. I used to love Suey his little pit bull. That was a great show.


I miss him as well.He was a huge hero and inspiration to me.I named a dog after his dog Suey.Then afterwards I found out it was spelled differently.:hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I do wanna do this though!


----------

